# Rohrbruchüberwachung



## david.ka (20 Januar 2010)

Hallo,
ich weiß nicht genau wo ich dieses Thema hinschreiben soll, es passt in mehrere Unterforen...

hat schon jemand von euch eine Rohrbruchüberwachung programmiert?
was ist dabei alles zu beachten?

es soll eine PC Software werden, die über OPC mit der Steuerung kommuniziert.

Viele Grüße
David


----------



## Sockenralf (20 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

sind deine Angaben nicht etwas dürftig? 

Was soll die Software denn können?
Mit einem MV einen EFH-Keller vor der Überflutung schützen, oder den Kühlwasserkreis in einem AKW überwachen?



MfG


----------



## Blockmove (20 Januar 2010)

david.ka schrieb:


> hat schon jemand von euch eine Rohrbruchüberwachung programmiert?
> was ist dabei alles zu beachten?



Was gibts da groß zu programmieren?
Du überwachst halt einfach Durchfluß und / oder Druck im System.
Erstmal musst du die passende Sensorik haben.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## vladi (20 Januar 2010)

Hi Kollege,


Blockmove schrieb:


> Was gibts da groß zu programmieren?
> Du überwachst halt einfach Durchfluß und / oder Druck im System.
> Erstmal musst du die passende Sensorik haben.
> 
> ...



ich erlaube mir mal: folgende Situation->
- Ich habe ein Wassersystem und versorge damit Verbraucher z.B. mit
20 qubikmeter/h, falls die entnehmen. Wenn die nicht entnehmen, habe ich Durchfluss 1 qm. So, jetzt messe ich 20 qm/h... ist irgendwo ein Rohr geplatz, oder sind es meine Verbraucher? 
Also: Stichworte-> Berechnung und Erkennung der Steigung im Normalbetrieb,wenn Verbrauch aktiv wäre, oder im Falle einer Bruchsituation(dann sehr hoch).. In der Richtung bewegt sich die Überlegung.

Gruss: V.


----------



## bimbo (20 Januar 2010)

vladi schrieb:


> Hi Kollege,
> 
> 
> ich erlaube mir mal: folgende Situation->
> ...



Bist Du Wahrsager oder Davids Bruder?


----------



## Beren (20 Januar 2010)

*gelöscht*


----------



## IBFS (20 Januar 2010)

bimbo schrieb:


> Bist Du Wahrsager oder Davids Bruder?



Wenn deine nächsten 500 Postings genauso wenig Inhalt haben, wie dieses 12. hier,
dann schreibe bitte gleich nur noch im Stammtisch-Bereich. Das ist für alle
besser und auch für vladi, der mit 900 Postings garantiert schon mehr hier
im Forum beigetragen hat als du. Das die Neuen immer gleich so auf den 
Putz hauen müssen, verstehe ich nicht. 

Danke


----------



## Waelder (20 Januar 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Wenn deine nächsten 500 Postings genauso wenig Inhalt haben, wie dieses 12. hier,
> dann schreibe bitte gleich nur noch im Stammtisch-Bereich. ....


Rest auch nicht optimal... :sb3: ...muss kurz halten.. merkt sonst..keine ahnung ..

..Ich hoffe mein Schaden hat kein Gehirn genommen... (H.J.Simpson)
*ROFL*


----------



## Blockmove (21 Januar 2010)

vladi schrieb:


> - Ich habe ein Wassersystem und versorge damit Verbraucher z.B. mit
> 20 qubikmeter/h, falls die entnehmen. Wenn die nicht entnehmen, habe ich Durchfluss 1 qm. So, jetzt messe ich 20 qm/h... ist irgendwo ein Rohr geplatz, oder sind es meine Verbraucher?
> Also: Stichworte-> Berechnung und Erkennung der Steigung im Normalbetrieb,wenn Verbrauch aktiv wäre, oder im Falle einer Bruchsituation(dann sehr hoch).. In der Richtung bewegt sich die Überlegung.


 
Beim Bruch hast in der Regel max. Durchfluß und min. Druck.
Wenn dies zum Detektieren allein nicht reicht, dann musst eben das dyn. Verhalten des Systems betrachten. Also eben Durchflußänderung / Zeiteinheit. Auch kein großes Thema.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## david.ka (21 Januar 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe mich beim Erstellen des Posts etwas dürtig ausgedrückt.
Ein Rohrbruch in dem Sinne, ist ja nicht schwer zu programmieren, ist im Prinzip ja nichts anderes als eine Grenzwertverletzung. 
Sowas kann ja mittlerweile auch jedes vernünftige Prozessleitsystem bzw. Visualisierungssystem.

An was ich gedacht habe, und auch schon zum Teil programmiert habe, ist die Erkennung von "schleichenden Rohrbrüchen", d.h. mein Programm ermittel die Verbrauchs-Durchschnittwerte wenn keine Rohrbrüche vorliegen.
Diese werden nach Tag und Stunde sortiert. 
Nachts wird weniger verbraucht als am Tag, am Wochenende und Feiertagen meist mehr als unter der Woche.
Ich denke auf dem angehängtem Bild kann man das einen Rohrbruch deutlich erkennen. Dieser muss nicht so extrem sein wie auf dem bild, sonder kann schleichend kommen.

meine Frage hierbei ist nun, was man noch alles bei solchen Überwachungen berücksichtigen muss.

Viele Grüße
David


----------



## Matze001 (21 Januar 2010)

Ob man sowas sicher detektieren kann?

Ich würde für diesen Fall nur eine Meldung ausgeben, das jmd. mal nachguckt.
Es kann immer mal sein das anders Hochgefahren wird als  das ganze Jahr davor, das mal was anderes passiert, was aber noch kein Rohrbruch sein muss.
Ein Abschalten der Anlage würde ich so nicht realisieren.

Und auch erst mit diesem Beitrag verstehe ich richtig was du willst.

MfG

Marcel


----------



## david.ka (21 Januar 2010)

nein, abschalten auf keinen Fall. Nur eine Meldung/Alarm/SMS/Email oder so.

ich denke sowas kann auch nur nachts, d.h. zwischen 0 und 3 Uhr korrekt ausgewertet werden, da zu dieser zeit der Wasserverbrauch ziemlich gleich ist.


----------



## Markus (21 Januar 2010)

david.ka schrieb:


> ich denke sowas kann auch nur nachts, d.h. zwischen 0 und 3 Uhr korrekt ausgewertet werden, da zu dieser zeit der Wasserverbrauch ziemlich gleich ist.


 
wo soll das eingesetzt werden?


----------



## david.ka (21 Januar 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> wo soll das eingesetzt werden?


Wasserversorgungen. Diese haben häufig Wasserrohrbrüche, welche sich desöfteren "schleichend" bemerkbar machen.


----------



## Werner54 (28 Januar 2010)

*Rohrbrucherkennung*

Hallo,

wir haben so etwas in der Steuerung realisiert:

Der aufgezeichnete Wochenlastgang wird mit dem aktuellen Stundenmittelwert verglichen, bei Abweichung erfolgt eine Meldung.

Ob es funktioniert, weiss ich nicht: Wir kennen keine Rohrbrüche!


----------



## bimbo (30 Januar 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Wenn deine nächsten 500 Postings genauso wenig Inhalt haben, wie dieses 12. hier,
> dann schreibe bitte gleich nur noch im Stammtisch-Bereich. Das ist für alle
> besser und auch für vladi, der mit 900 Postings garantiert schon mehr hier
> im Forum beigetragen hat als du. Das die Neuen immer gleich so auf den
> ...



Die neuen (Länder) hauen seit 1989  auf den Putz! 

Und der Soli wird noch immer abgebucht!


----------



## TommyG (6 Februar 2010)

@ bimbo:
...und bringen immer noch soviel unkontrollierte Fäkaliensuspension zu Tage, wie in den ersten Monaten? Mann, werd plz schnell erwachsen Jung... 21 Zeitjahre aber so mancher 13 jährige Schüler bringt mit den Schulfragen mehr Substanz in Board.. es nervt..

BTT, 
Schleichende Leckage ist ja Menge pro Zeiteinheit. Daher Zeiteinheit definieren (die "mitten in der Nacht" Lösung find ich da richtig prima) mit der letzten Schleichmenge vergleichen und bei Abweichung nach oben eine Meldung generieren.

Greetz, Tom


----------



## Raydien (18 Februar 2010)

Gehe ich recht in der Annahme das es eine automatische befüllung dahinter ist?

Wenn es ein Geschlossendes System (ala Heizung, Kaltwasser):
Automatische Befüllung Start wenn druck unten ist.
Automatische Befüllung Stop wenn druck ok ist.
Wenn XXXm³ im gefüllt worden ist und der Druck nicht ok ist, dann befüllung Stop. Alarm


Bei einem Offensystem
Ermitteln der max. Abflussmenge.
Wenn Abflussmenge > Max Abflussmenge ist dann Störung.

Bzw. bei Druck Wenn Druck > als Min Druck


Das waren so Gedanken wie ich es im ersten Moment machen würde

Gruß


----------



## david.ka (13 Mai 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe das Programm nun mehr oder weiniger fertig.
Bei einem Kunden ist es schon im Einsatz, weitere Anfragen haben wir auch schon.

Auf die schnelle habe ich mal eine Doku gemacht (noch nicht released), aber das notwendige um das Proggy zu verstehen ist beschrieben.

über Feedback würde ich mich freuen. Gerne auf per PN.

Grüße
David


----------



## Rudi (14 Mai 2010)

bimbo schrieb:


> Die neuen (Länder) hauen seit 1989  auf den Putz!
> 
> Und der Soli wird noch immer abgebucht!



Du machst Deinem Namen alle Ehre. *ROFL*


----------



## Siggi58 (14 November 2013)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich habe mehr aus Zufall eure Beiträge über das detektieren  von Leckagen in Wasserleitungssystemen gelesen.
Ich habe dieses Problem schon vor 10 Jahren gelöst, nach dem ein Rohrbruch über Nacht unseren Kellerraum mit 50 cm Wasser geflutet hat.
Das war natürlich ärgerlich und teuer.  Da ich mich mit Wasser und SPS (Servicetechniker für Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen) auskenne, habe ich nachgedacht und eine System, was mit einer kleinen LOGO arbeitet,  installiert und so programmiert, dass die Wasserzufuhr über ein Magnetventil gestoppt wird, wenn das Wasser länger als Zeit xy läuft.
Funktioniert seit dem zuverlässig, wenn zum Beispiel eine Toilettenspülung nicht dicht gemacht hat  oder ein Flexschlauch porös geworden war.
Klar, es kann nicht verhindert werden, dass Wasser austritt, aber durch die Zeitbegrenzung werden größere Schäden vermieden.
Ich habe das System auch mal versucht zu vermarkten, scheiterte aber anscheinet am Preis von ca. 1200€.:-(
Gute Sensorik kostet.


----------



## Sinix (15 November 2013)

@Siggi58

Als Altbaubesitzer kämpfe ich auch mit solchen Problemen. Bei mir wurde ein Flexschlauch zwischen Eckventil und Mischbatterie undicht und setzte Teile der Küche unter Wasser. Kurzfristige Maßnahme erstmal ein Wassermelder baugleich Rauchmelder. Nützt aber nur wenn jemand zu Hause ist und gleich absperren kann.

Da du es ja nun nicht vermarktest, könntest du deine eingesetzte Hardware, insbesondere Sensorik und Typ Magnetventil posten, (oder PN an mich).
Hatte mich bei den Magnetventilen erfolglos umgeschaut und bei den Wasserinstallationen bin ich bisher immer weggeblieben so weit es ging.


----------



## Siggi58 (17 November 2013)

Hallo
Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, kommt ein kleine LOGO zum Einsatz.ca 120€
Der Sensor von IFM ist da schon eine andere Nummer . Er arbeitet mit dem calorimerischen  Prinzip.
Der hat keine mesch. Bauteile, was ihn wartungs- und verschleißfrei macht.
Der neue Typ ist Strömungswächter ifm electronic SI5000 ca. 230€.
Als Ventil habe ich ein Membranventil  1" eingesetzt.
Da schau mal bei http: http://www.buerkert.de/DEU/Produkte/Magnetventile/Wasser-und-andere-neutrale-Medien.html
Die Typen5281 oder 6281 sin richtig für diese Anwendung. Das Ventil wird direkt nach der Wasseruhr installiert.
Wie du das Programm aufbaust, bleibt deiner Intuition überlassen.
Du musst nur ermitteln. wo in deinem Haus am längsten Wasser fließen kann. In der Regel ist es das füllen einer Badewanne. ca 10 min. (Timer setzen /rücksetzen)
Sollte es länger laufen, Ventil zu. Es kann schon mal  zu eine Zeitüberschneidung kommen. Dann drückt man den Reset und das Wasser ist wieder da.
Die Kosten für die Hardware mit Wasserinstallation und Netzteil 24 VDC sowie Wahlschalter und LED´s sind ca 800€. Was dein Installateur berechnet, weiß ich nicht.
Das hört sich erstmal teuer an, aber wenn Wasser tagelang läuft......€€€€€€€€€€€€.
Wenn ich dir so´n Ding bauen soll, mach ich dir ein Angebot.


----------



## Binatone (23 November 2013)

Ich hab da mal ne Frage, zur Genauigkeit eines solchen Sensors.
Wenn ein Schlauch platzt irgendwo, ok dann strömt ordentlich Wasser, und der Sensor wird das sicherlich merken, und somit wird LOGO und Magnetventil aktiv = Wasser Stop.

Feine Sache ! - muss mal gesagt werden 


Aber es kann ja auch mal sein, das ein Gewebeschlauch oder Leitung nicht direkt platzt, sondern zunächst nur undicht wird und das Wasser auch niemandem auffällt, aufgrund der baulichen Gegebenheiten (Unterputz).

Wieviel Liter/Minute sind mindestens erforderlich, damit der Wasser-Durchfluss überhaupt erkannt wird ?


----------



## Sinix (25 November 2013)

@Siggi58

Das sieht sehr solide aus, vielen Dank.

Die Frage von user Binatone finde ich berechtigt.
Einen geplatzten Schlauch an Wasch- und Spülmaschine kann ein herkömmlicher Aquastop verhindern.
Das Erkennen von Leckwasserströmen wäre also vorrangig wünschenswert.

MfG


----------



## SBC_USER (25 November 2013)

@Sinix

Hier könnte doch in Ruhephasen, bei denen kein Wasser gezapft wird, eine Drucküberwachung erfolgen.
Dabei würde ich mittels dem bereits genanntem Magnetventil die Leitung absperren und den aktuellen Druck festhalten. Dann nach Ablauf t=x erneut den Druck prüfen. Bei gleichem Druck (+/- Toleranz), Anlage ok, Ventil auf. Bei Druckabfall Meldung und Ventil bleibt geschlossen.

mfg Ben


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (25 November 2013)

Hallo Ben,

den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon. Aber wie kommt man aus der Ruhephase wieder in den Normalbetrieb? Wasserabnahme und Rohrbruch kann man schlecht unterscheiden.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Siggi58 (28 November 2013)

Hallo
Die Genauigkeit des Sensors hängt davon ab: a- wie ist die Empfindlichkeit am Poti eingestellt und b- wie ist er installier.
In einer 1 Zoll- Leitung macht das wenig Sinn, da die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit zu gering ist.
In meinem vorhergehenden Beitrag erwähnte ich den "Erzwungenen Bypass", der einen Leitungsquerschnitt von 1/8 " hat.
In der In der Hauptleitung muss dann ein federbehaftetes Rückschlagventil in Fließrichtung eingebaut werden, was dann bei einer größeren Menge Wasser öffnet. Durch die 1/8-Leitung fließt aber immer noch Wasser.
Meine Überwachung erkennt so einen tropfenden Wasserhahn ca. 1/2 l/h
Jo, jetzt kennt Ihr mein Geheimnis.
Sollte das jemand vermarkten können, kriege ich 10%  !
MfG


----------



## Sinix (29 November 2013)

Siggi58 schrieb:


> In meinem vorhergehenden Beitrag erwähnte ich den "Erzwungenen Bypass", der einen Leitungsquerschnitt von 1/8 " hat.



Hab ich wohl überlesen . 
Nehme an solche Ventile sollten hinter der Hausfilteranlage eingebaut werden, damit Verschmutzungen vom Versorger nicht zur 
Disfunktion führen.

MfG


----------



## Binatone (29 November 2013)

Siggi58 schrieb:


> (...)In meinem vorhergehenden Beitrag erwähnte ich den "Erzwungenen Bypass", der einen Leitungsquerschnitt von 1/8 " hat.
> In der In der Hauptleitung muss dann ein federbehaftetes Rückschlagventil in Fließrichtung eingebaut werden, was dann bei einer größeren Menge Wasser öffnet. Durch die 1/8-Leitung fließt aber immer noch Wasser.
> Meine Überwachung erkennt so einen tropfenden Wasserhahn ca. 1/2 l/h
> (...)



Die gleiche Idee hatte ich in den letzten Tagen ebenfalls 
Sicher, das ganze Komplott an Technik (im Sinne von "komplett") hat seinen Preis.

Aber die ganze Sache macht Sinn!
Vor allem, der Sensor ist quasi unkaputtbar, und selbst wenn, dann könnte dies auch noch per Software bemerkt werden und eine entsprechende Störung gemeldet werden.
Bei einer Bewertung des Ganzen würde ich 100 Punkte geben.
Aber auf mich dunkles Licht hört ja keiner


----------



## SBC_USER (4 Dezember 2013)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Hallo Ben,
> 
> den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon. Aber wie kommt man aus der Ruhephase wieder in den Normalbetrieb? Wasserabnahme und Rohrbruch kann man schlecht unterscheiden.
> 
> ...



Hallo Onkel,

kann man die Ruhephase nicht durch eine Zeitvorgabe definieren. Innerhalb der Ruhephase erfolgen z.B. zwei Prüfzeiträume. 
Die Zeitvorgaben der Ruhephasen, können jederzeit dem Nutzungsverhalten angepasst werden.

Gruß Ben


----------

